# App Delivery Driver refused order from Restaurant for driving with high beams on



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

So.... 🙄 there is this restraurant i pick up from in a college area that does pizza, wings, sandwiches, and a small mexican faire. The owner is a greek/italian guy who I have a good relationship with. He is a very animated individual. Great guy but you know, talks with his hands a lot and is always shouting to communicate.

So I go in there a lot and we swap stories on all the BS going on with deliveries. Lots of fun. His shop is constructed in a way that you got the counter, opposite of the counter (behind you if standing at the counter) is a small take out standing area with no tables with windows. On the other side of the windows are pull in parking spaces.

So there is this one app driver, he seems to app stack but usually comes in picking up DD. He always pulls up with his bright lights on. So one day I am in there shooting the crap with the owner and the guy pulls up to pick up an order. The high beams are on, as usual. He comes in to pick up. The owner is like (in his european accent), "Hey, why you always have your high beams on? It rude you know? Do you, like, have some type of problem with your headlights, boss?". The driver gets all annoyed and is like, "look old man, that is none of your business. Just give me my order". So the owner responds back with, "Look, if, you know, you are having a problem with your car, why don't you come in an hour before we open sometime this week. My maintenance guy and prep person is a mechanic and we could help you change out your bulbs if you get the new bulbs". The delivery driver pauses for a moment. Then he says, "Mannn I don't need no help. Just give me the order". So the owner replies, "You need no help? You drive around town blinding everyone with your bright lights. If you no care you blind people with lights, you are straighup <blank>hole. I tell you what. You come to my shop again to pick up order after today and lights no fixed, you get no order. Order refused. You got me boss". The driver then responded back with a few F words and the like. The owner gave him the order but told him not to come back unless his lights are fixed.

So I stopped in tonight to ask how things were. I then asked him about the guy with the lights and if he came back. He goes, "Oh yea. He come back. He try to be slick. He pulls in with his lights off. I tell him no way. You turn on your lights and show me they fixed. He goes out and turns them on, has one low beam out. He comes back in. I tell him no order, get fixed. Guy has attitude and slams door on way out".

Enough said. Your thoughts? 😄


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Excellent. That driver was just being an entitled lazy jerk.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m confused about the counter situation


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m confused about the counter situation


Basically, when a person pulls up to the store, their headlights shine right into the place and towards the counter.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Basically, when a person pulls up to the store, their headlights right into the place and towards the counter.


Oh I understand now. There are a lot of crazy people out there. If I was that manager I would be careful about arguing with drivers. I read a lot of stories about people getting shot over the slightest little thing


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Tell the owner to get super brite LED flood lights and when this app jerkoff pulls in again for another order turn the flood lights on directly aiming at his car. Maybe then the jerkoff will “see the light”… 🥳


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Oh I understand now. There are a lot of crazy people out there. If I was that manager I would be careful about arguing with drivers. I read a lot of stories about people getting shot over the slightest little thing


So your answer is to be afraid and cowardly and kowtow to jerks? Grow a pair.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Tell the owner to get super brite LED flood lights and when this app jerkoff pulls in again for another order turn the flood lights on directly aiming at his car. Maybe then the jerkoff will “see the light”… 🥳


I'm sorry. This app what? 💁‍♀️


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I'm sorry. This app what? 💁‍♀️


You do not see what I said? Filtered? 🤔


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You do not see what I said? Filtered? 🤔


Oh no, I seen it. I laughed out loud. I was hoping you would respond to my question and say something else funny and play along.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have the brightest lights I could find in my car. OSRAM nightbreakers for the high beams and DOT approved 55 Watt HID for low beams. I took care to adjust the cutoff so it is below windshield height of oncoming traffic. In my area I am constantly dodging deer. With these lights I can see them in the ditch over 1/4 mile away. 
One problem people are having is when they install LED bulbs in high beams that also do DRL the DRL voltage is enough to light the high beams so they can’t be shut off.
Another issue is that people install LED bulbs in reflectors designed for halogen bulbs. This is illegal because the light point source of LED bulbs is located just a bit off from halogen bulbs so there is not a clean top cutoff and they blind oncoming traffic. 
People thinking that they can run with high beams because they have a burned out low beam are just jerks, plain and simple. I do not hesitate to use my high beams to remind them to dim.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Oh no, I seen it. I laughed out loud. I was hoping you would respond to my question and say something else funny and play along.


Oh ok. Sorry, long work day… just tired


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I have the brightest lights I could find in my car. OSRAM nightbreakers for the high beams and DOT approved 55 Watt HID for low beams. I took care to adjust the cutoff so it is below windshield height of oncoming traffic. In my area I am constantly dodging deer. With these lights I can see them in the ditch over 1/4 mile away.
> One problem people are having is when they install LED bulbs in high beams that also do DRL the DRL voltage is enough to light the high beams so they can’t be shut off.
> Another issue is that people install LED bulbs in reflectors designed for halogen bulbs. This is illegal because the light point source of LED bulbs is located just a bit off from halogen bulbs so there is not a clean top cutoff and they blind oncoming traffic.
> People thinking that they can run with high beams because they have a burned out low beam are just jerks, plain and simple. I do not hesitate to use my high beams to remind them to dim.
> View attachment 689047


You should check out LED road blasters light bars (or similar)… check them out at harbor freight


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You should check out LED road blasters light bars (or similar)… check them out at harbor freight


I have thought about those. The light bars are a flood beam though, what I really want is a 10° or less spot beam to light the road 3/4 mile away.
I looked and the brightest ones HF has are only 12,000 Lumens. My fog lights are 20,000 lumens.
Having a bright fog or flood beam on can actually cause your pupils to constrict making it harder to see in the distance or shadows. This is why most cars shut off the fog lights when you turn on the high beams.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So your answer is to be afraid and cowardly and kowtow to jerks? Grow a pair.


Yes! Trying to be a big man filled with pride can get you killed. I’m riding a train in Dallas right now. Seen 3 people almost get into fights about shite that doesn’t matter. I try to look at the big picture. If someone gives me a weird look, I think to myself, in the big picture of life, is this really important?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Yes! Trying to be a big man filled with pride can get you killed. I’m riding a train in Dallas right now. Seen 3 people almost get into fights about shite that doesn’t matter. I try to look at the big picture. If someone gives me a weird look, I think to myself, in the big picture of life, is this really important?


All it takes for evil to prevail is for good people to do nothing.
I refuse to live life as a coward. People can give me all the weird looks they want but if they get in my space or try to bully me it is going to get exciting.
There is a word for people who don’t stand up to bullies. They’re called "victims."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


ColonyMark said:


> Yes! Trying to be a big man filled with pride can get you killed. I’m riding a train in Dallas right now. Seen 3 people almost get into fights about shite that doesn’t matter. I try to look at the big picture. If someone gives me a weird look, I think to myself, in the big picture of life, is this really important?


Do these weird looks apply only to people you perceive as thugs? Or do these weird looks apply to really cute females as well…? 🤔


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I have thought about those. The light bars are a flood beam though, what I really want is a 10° or less spot beam to light the road 3/4 mile away.
> I looked and the brightest ones HF has are only 12,000 Lumens. My fog lights are 20,000 lumens.
> Having a bright fog or flood beam on can actually cause your pupils to constrict making it harder to see in the distance or shadows. This is why most cars shut off the fog lights when you turn on the high beams.


Look at quadratec lighting. Seems to be jeep oriented for mounting purposes but they still may have lights you are looking for…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Look at quadratec lighting. Seems to be jeep oriented for mounting purposes but they still may have lights you are looking for…


I have some picked out at a local shop. They are just not on top of the priority pile yet. $500 for two lights installed in the grill with an 8° beam and 40,000 lumens. Legally they should be covered when on road. 
If you see a bunch of blind deer wandering around on the road you will be able to blame me. Lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> All it takes for evil to prevail is for good people to do nothing.
> I refuse to live life as a coward. People can give me all the weird looks they want but if they get in my space or try to bully me it is going to get exciting.
> There is a word for people who don’t stand up to bullies. They’re called "victims."


Everyone likes to think they would stand up to a bully, but if you’re alone at night and some 300 pound guy comes up to you and wants to fight are you going to be brave and fight him?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> .
> 
> Do these weird looks apply only to people you perceive as thugs? Or do these weird looks apply to really cute females as well…? 🤔


If a cute female gives me a weird look it’s probably because she caught me looking at her, and she thinks I’m creepy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Everyone likes to think they would stand up to a bully, but if you’re alone at night and some 300 pound guy comes up to you and wants to fight are you going to be brave and fight him?


Been there, done that, got the tshirt.
I am trained in self defense and well armed.
Anyone not prepared to defend themselves will be abused.
Cowering will not keep you safe.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Been there, done that, got the tshirt.
> I am trained in self defense and well armed.
> Anyone not prepared to defend themselves will be abused.
> Cowering will not keep you safe.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Wow Sounds like you’re a badass


Not at all, but I’m also not a wimp.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Not at all, but I’m also not a wimp.


Ok tough guy


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Ok tough guy


So you’re not going to stand up for yourself and yours? 
Is it because you are afraid of being hurt or you just avoid conflict? I’m not judging, just curious.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> So.... 🙄 there is this restraurant i pick up from in a college area that does pizza, wings, sandwiches, and a small mexican faire. The owner is a greek/italian guy who I have a good relationship with. He is a very animated individual. Great guy but you know, talks with his hands a lot and is always shouting to communicate.
> 
> So I go in there a lot and we swap stories on all the BS going on with deliveries. Lots of fun. His shop is constructed in a way that you got the counter, opposite of the counter (behind you if standing at the counter) is a small take out standing area with no tables with windows. On the other side of the windows are pull in parking spaces.
> 
> ...


Kuddos to the owner. Too much mess is put up with now a days. The "bright lights" on cars has become an issue where I live. I've never seen so many of them when I drive at night.


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> So.... 🙄 there is this restraurant i pick up from in a college area that does pizza, wings, sandwiches, and a small mexican faire. The owner is a greek/italian guy who I have a good relationship with. He is a very animated individual. Great guy but you know, talks with his hands a lot and is always shouting to communicate.
> 
> So I go in there a lot and we swap stories on all the BS going on with deliveries. Lots of fun. His shop is constructed in a way that you got the counter, opposite of the counter (behind you if standing at the counter) is a small take out standing area with no tables with windows. On the other side of the windows are pull in parking spaces.
> 
> ...





The Jax said:


> So.... 🙄 there is this restraurant i pick up from in a college area that does pizza, wings, sandwiches, and a small mexican faire. The owner is a greek/italian guy who I have a good relationship with. He is a very animated individual. Great guy but you know, talks with his hands a lot and is always shouting to communicate.
> 
> So I go in there a lot and we swap stories on all the BS going on with deliveries. Lots of fun. His shop is constructed in a way that you got the counter, opposite of the counter (behind you if standing at the counter) is a small take out standing area with no tables with windows. On the other side of the windows are pull in parking spaces.
> 
> ...


Driving with your high beams engaged is rude and distracting to oncoming traffic. I cannot tell you how many times a night I have to flash an oncoming driver to disengage his high beam only to find out when he does, one low beam is burned out. My solution is to install a goddamn, new low-beam bulb! Yet, my flash is ignored and the motorist continues to travel with his high beams engaged. He either is ignoring me, or he's a foreigner who does not know what the flash means. 

A lot of the time, I am in an area of Phoenix that is predominantly Mexican with a lot of the drivers unlicensed and from Mexico with Mexican license plates. So, they may not know the road rules, like this, AND TO STAY OUT OF THE LEFT LANE ON THE FREEWAY IF YOU'RE NOT GOING TO TRAVEL AT LEAST 10 MPH OVER THE POSTED SPEED LIMIT. YOUR SLOW-MOVING ASS IS GOING TO CAUSE A WREKC SO MOVE THE HELL OVER!! However, I have seen Lyft and Uber drivers both traveling the posted speed limit in the "fast lane" but cannot figure out why they're getting flashed from behind. This too means, 'MOVE THE HELL OVER! YOU'RE TRAVELING TOO SLOW!"

Canadian drivers are bad, too!


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Kuddos to the owner. Too much mess is put up with now a days. The "bright lights" on cars has become an issue where I live. I've never seen so many of them when I drive at night.


I have actually had to get out of my car and yell at the driver behind me to turn off his goddamn high beams. One drivers told me he had them engaged because one of the low-beam bulbs on his car was out. I yelled back, "Get it fixed, jackass, because what you're doing is rude and inconsiderate!"


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Excellent. That driver was just being an entitled lazy jerk.


Delivery drivers make so little they can not afford a headlight. What a shame.


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

When I do Uber ride shares and Uber eats, I can easily bring in $1,000 a week


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

craig85006 said:


> I have actually had to get out of my car and yell at the driver behind me to turn off his goddamn high beams. One drivers told me he had them engaged because one of the low-beam bulbs on his car was out. I yelled back, "Get it fixed, jackass, because what you're doing is rude and inconsiderate!"


I'm wondering if it is also illegal...


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I'm wondering if it is also illegal...


🤔 What is illegal? To get out of the car at a traffic light and pull out someone from their car, drag them to the front of their car, then firmly press their face against their headlight assembly so they can see how bright they are? Yea, I would say so. Do not do that.


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I'm wondering if it is also illegal...


I can be a fix-it-ticket, which does not go on your record. You prove to the judge that it has been fixed. Most police don't bother.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

craig85006 said:


> I can be a fix-it-ticket, which does not go on your record. You prove to the judge that it has been fixed. Most police don't bother.


You can be a fix-it-ticket? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

craig85006 said:


> I can be a fix-it-ticket, which does not go on your record. You prove to the judge that it has been fixed. Most police don't bother.


I know it isn't the same thing, but I got a real ticket for not having my lights turned on.
I was just pulling out of a parking lot, the area was lit up like day. My car does not have the auto lights on. Just the off.
I didn't notice it till he pulled me over.


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I know it isn't the same thing, but I got a real ticket for not having my lights turned on.
> I was just pulling out of a parking lot, the area was lit up like day. My car does not have the auto lights on. Just the off.
> I didn't notice it till he pulled me over.


Sorry, typ-o.  *IT can be a fix-it-ticket issued by the police.


----------



## craig85006 (2 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> You can be a fix-it-ticket? 🤷‍♂️


*IT can be a fix-it-ticket issued by the police. Sorry, typ-o


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

craig85006 said:


> I have actually had to get out of my car and yell at the driver behind me to turn off his goddamn high beams. One drivers told me he had them engaged because one of the low-beam bulbs on his car was out. I yelled back, "Get it fixed, jackass, because what you're doing is rude and inconsiderate!"


Tens of thousands of Nissan Altima owners have been buying replacement bulbs like toilet paper and forced to use high beams more than they would like. 

Nissan settled a class action in 2020 and owners had a very short window to get brand new housings. I had just replaced mine when i heard about the suit and got reimbursed $1200.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

The Jax said:


> So.... 🙄 there is this restraurant i pick up from in a college area that does pizza, wings, sandwiches, and a small mexican fairy. The owner is a greek/italian guy who I have a good relationship with. He is a very animated individual. Great guy but you know, talks with his hands a lot and is always shouting to communicate.


Can you provide a pic of the Mexican fairy?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Another factor is that in many modern cars it is necessary to remove the front bumper cover and grill to pull the headlight assembly to replace a headlight bulb. This makes the labor cost of replacing a $25 bulb about $400.
If you have the tools and skills to do it yourself it is a half day job. 
Gone are the days when you just pop the hood and stick a new bulb in.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Another factor is that in many modern cars it is necessary to remove the front bumper cover and grill to pull the headlight assembly to replace a headlight bulb. This makes the labor cost of replacing a $25 bulb about $400.
> If you have the tools and skills to do it yourself it is a half day job.
> Gone are the days when you just pop the hood and stick a new bulb in.


You are absolutely correct on that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

craig85006 said:


> Driving with your high beams engaged is rude and distracting to oncoming traffic. I cannot tell you how many times a night I have to flash an oncoming driver to disengage his high beam only to find out when he does, one low beam is burned out. My solution is to install a goddamn, new low-beam bulb! Yet, my flash is ignored and the motorist continues to travel with his high beams engaged. He either is ignoring me, or he's a foreigner who does not know what the flash means.
> 
> A lot of the time, I am in an area of Phoenix that is predominantly Mexican with a lot of the drivers unlicensed and from Mexico with Mexican license plates. So, they may not know the road rules, like this, AND TO STAY OUT OF THE LEFT LANE ON THE FREEWAY IF YOU'RE NOT GOING TO TRAVEL AT LEAST 10 MPH OVER THE POSTED SPEED LIMIT. YOUR SLOW-MOVING ASS IS GOING TO CAUSE A WREKC SO MOVE THE HELL OVER!! However, I have seen Lyft and Uber drivers both traveling the posted speed limit in the "fast lane" but cannot figure out why they're getting flashed from behind. This too means, 'MOVE THE HELL OVER! YOU'RE TRAVELING TOO SLOW!"
> 
> Canadian drivers are bad, too!


In the World, flashing high beams is warning oncoming traffic of a speed trap ahead. Never been to Mexico, but possibly that’s how they interpret it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In the World, flashing high beams is warning oncoming traffic of a speed trap ahead. Never been to Mexico, but possibly that’s how they interpret it.


For that you flash three times. A single flash is dim your lights. Blinking lights off is you have a headlight off.


----------

